# Filling FLR(M) form - your advise needed as stuck on some questions?



## cyborg001 (Jan 13, 2016)

Dear moderators, I have been reading this amazing forum with a lot of interest over the past month to gain knowledge and also been helping out others where I could. The time has now come for me to fill in my own FLR(M) form for my PSC application mid Feb and so I have some burning questions to ask where I'm unsure of my answers and will GREATLY APPRECIATE YOUR GUIDANCE. Thought *I'll structure them* all in one place for ease.

*Background:* I will be switching from my Tier 2 (Gen) (left my job at the end of December but have not received a curtailment letter yet) visa to spouse and my sponsor "to-be" wife is a British citizen by birth who meets the 6 month salaried financial requirement. I will use my flat (I own it) as housing and have UK taught university degrees for English so documents should be OK.

*Questions:*
A) Payment details page - do I leave the whole thing blank as pre-paid full premium appointment fee?

B) _2.2 Is this the first time you have applied for a visa or extension of stay in one of the above categories (including previous leave granted as a fiancé(e) or proposed civil partner) with your current sponsor?
_I say Yes?

C) _2.3 Please indicate what stage of extension of leave you are applying for or why you are choosing to extend your current leave in one of the above categories.
_I choose "You are making a first application from within the UK but have not previously had leave to enter/remain as a partner."?

D) _3.9 How long has your sponsor lived in the UK?
_Can I write "Since birth"? Do I need to provide her parents' passport copies as note 10 on page 62 says so?

E) _3.10 Your sponsor’s UK address_
My wife would have "officially" only moved into my flat the day after our wedding for cultural reasons, and we would apply just 10 days after the wedding so do I put my address here?

F) _3.11 How long has your sponsor lived at this address?_
Can I just say 10 days? Is that an issue and does she need proof?

G) _5.5 Have you ever been refused a visa for any country, including the UK?
_In 2005 (i.e. before I first entered UK in 2006) my father mistakenly included me as his dependent along with my mother as part of HIS UK work visa application. This was purely due to misinformation (i.e. 18 year age limit on dependent children) and no deception was intended.
So do I declare this and say yes or is it irrelevant now since so many visas granted since then?

H) _6.4 When did your relationship begin?
_Is this a formal relationship such as spouse or when we officially started dating post first meeting?

I) _6.7 When did you start living together in a relationship?
_This clashes with 3.11 and 6.4 above. In my case do I only put in that same date and also say "officially" on that date but we lived just 20 mins apart so spent 3-4 days per week together anyway?

J) _6.8 Add all addresses you and your sponsor have lived at in the 2 years preceding this application if you have lived at your current address with your sponsor for less than 2 years.
_This is very confusing and related to 3.11 and 6.7. Do we put all our individual addresses here (i.e. my/our current one and her 2 previous ones) or only my/our current one as we never lived together before marriage?

K) _6.9 If relevant, have you lived together permanently in the UK with your sponsor since your last grant of limited leave to remain as a partner?
_Can I just leave this blank as N/A?

L) _6.21 Have you lived with your sponsor since your marriage or civil partnership?
_Again, yes as we will be for the 10 days after the wedding?

M) _6.33 Do you and your sponsor have any shared financial responsibilities?
_We have a joint bank account and I have added her name to the council tax bill (not sure when updated one will arrive in post). She is also named on my car insurance policy. Do I say yes and just state these three? Do I need to provide proofs e.g. bank statements? Are these sufficient in our case or not needed at all?

N) _7.3A Income from salaried employment
_Having quit my job in Dec but still on Tier 2, can I leave the "You" bits blank or need to say I'm not currently employed? Is this a catch or issue for me and explanation needed?

O) Do I need to check the the boxes on page 62? We don't have 6 items of correspondence from when we started living together!

P) Which declaration do we sign? Pages 64, 65, 66 (as she is financially supporting me?), 68 and 69?
​Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A. Yes, leave blank.
B. Yes.
C. Yes.
D. Yes, or his DOB. Parents' passport not needed as he supplies his own.
E. Yes.
F. Fine.
G. You have to declare. If you don't and they do a check and they find out about it, that will really look bad. Brief explanation will do, on a separate sheet if needed.
H. Dating.
I. From your wedding date. Spending time together doesn't count as cohabiting.
J. In your case, all your individual addresses.#
K. N/A is better.
L. Yes.
M. Joint account, joint insurance, joint savings are some of the examples. You normally attach evidence under 'Relationship.'
N. No need to state anything. Just leave your column blank.
O. Not needed in your case.
P. Just read the declarations carefully. I can't answer as I don't know your full financial situation.


----------



## cyborg001 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks a lot Joppa. For questions F and J do I need to provide proofs for my sponsors current address (i.e. at my place) and also of all her previous addresses?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No.


----------



## cyborg001 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm filling in my form today for my premium application on 17th and wanted to ask you whether there have been any changes to the rules/form etc. over the past month that I should be aware of?

And are there any major proposed changes from April onwards for spouse visa and 10 year residence routes?

Thanks!


----------



## cyborg001 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Joppa, I have a question if you could pls help answer. As you might remember I am applying for FLR(M) using my spouse's salaried employment only since I quit my Tier 2 job in Dec but am yet to receive any curtailment of leave.

I have since been offered a permanent job starting March subject to me obtaining my own right to work as they don't sponsor. Should I include this offer letter in my application?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, it's irrelevant. Just disclose your spouse's income to meet the requirement. Keep it simple.


----------



## cyborg001 (Jan 13, 2016)

"Are either you or your sponsor currently married to or in a civil partnership with another person?"

It doesn't specify if other than us each other! It will be yes as we are married to each other but no if they mean apart from each other haha!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It means somebody other than you or your partner. It can happen if their divorce is just going through but not finalised, meaning they are still married to their former partner.


----------



## cyborg001 (Jan 13, 2016)

Got my visa at Croydon yesterday! It was unbelievably smooth as butter! So happy and thanks for your help 

Will write an experience post later with details of what I submitted and observations.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

cyborg001 said:


> Got my visa at Croydon yesterday! It was unbelievably smooth as butter! So happy and thanks for your help  Will write an experience post later with details of what I submitted and observations.


Great news!


----------

